# Big Buck in Stark County



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

My dad shot this buck sunday night on a private farm we frequently hunt. Well after the land owner on the neighboring property decided to clear trees out right by my dads stand he thought it would be best to spot and stalk a little bit on the way out. After only walking 100yds from stand a doe kicked out not 20yds in front of him, well instantly he noticed large antlers with the doe. But the buck had not yet stood up , so my dad knocked an arrow and prepared for a shot . He gave a slight whistle , the buck stood up and ran a few yards . But stopped to look back at only 20yds away . All I can say is the arrow hit its mark. He had it scored yesterday at 174 7/8 gross. Definitley the buck of a lifetime.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

HOLY CRAP that's a nice deer!


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Great Deer, nice droptine.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Great Deer!! Congratulations Mr. Bulldawg's Dad!! Some nce character in that rack. Good inside spread and height. Big body also. Many good meals there while admiring that trophy.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! Amazing animal. Congratulations to your Dad. A Buck of a lifetime!


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Wow, what an amazing Buck ! Can't say that enough !


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome deer, and stalking on a buck and a doe, is no easy task!!!! my hats off to ur dad for being able to do that, he deffently deserves that deer, congrats.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice buck !!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That is one sweet looking buck!! Congrats!!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Holy crap! That things a beast! northern or southern stark county?


----------



## The Big Ugly (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck! Love the drop tine!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Bad azz buck nice job!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Your description over the phone did not do that creature justice. What an outstanding buck!

Tell your Dad I said congratulations!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

very,very nice buck!
congrats!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice animal, there are some very sweet big bucks in the urban zones rised on farm crops. Nice 1 dad.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

In was shot in southern stark county , funny story though my dad was looking over the sheet that had all the measurements on it . Well need less to say one was forgotten. It is only 2 inches , but it brings the total score to 176 7/8 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks guys for all the congrats . I couldnt be happier for him , he is still on cloud nine about it. I am glad it was him instead of me .


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

A Buck like that would put all of us on cloud nine...That is one beauty..Congrats Dad.....JIM....CL....:!....:!.....:!...


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweet, nice buck!!!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome buck, gotta luv november, congrats


----------

